# Farm or Hay management apps



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Hey guys haven't been on here for sometime but looking for a good Hay inventory and field management app . Anyone using something? 
Thanks


----------



## 32-0-0 (May 30, 2017)

Check out FarmLogs in the Apple Store. It doesn't have an inventory function but the field activity logging functions are not bad.


----------



## Beav (Feb 14, 2016)

old school pen and paper bales in bales out might need a calculator too LOL


----------



## Teslan (Aug 20, 2011)

I started using google sheets for my hay inventory. Probably could do the same thing with excel. I like that I can enter what I sell immediately when I leave a barn after a sale on my iphone then see it later on my computer. Although there is still a big thing that no program or app can help with. Entering the data..... It's easy for me to forget if I don't enter right away. And even forgetting a sale of 2 bales throws it off. I also assign a dollar amount to my various cuttings so I can see right away what kind of money I have in the barns.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks guys using a app I got from Apple store , it just has some issues was hoping to find something better . And I don’t want to write it down lol .


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I've been using the notes app in my phone that syncs to my accounting computer. I enter bale counts while baling in one page. Another page for sales of rounds, another for squares. They get checked off as they are entered in the accounting software.

I wish I could issue receipts from my phone but everything I've tried is either clunky or costs a fortune to maintain a subscription.


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

slowzuki said:


> I've been using the notes app in my phone that syncs to my accounting computer. I enter bale counts while baling in one page. Another page for sales of rounds, another for squares. They get checked off as they are entered in the accounting software.
> 
> I wish I could issue receipts from my phone but everything I've tried is either clunky or costs a fortune to maintain a subscription.


slowzuki, will your software let you export your invoice(receipt) to a pdf format? If so, you can email your customer the receipt. That's how I do it with the MS Access program I use. Contact me for additional information.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

I can email direct from my accounting software but clients often want the invoice as I'm delivering. Something I could issue from the phone would work better.



ozarkian said:


> slowzuki, will your software let you export your invoice(receipt) to a pdf format? If so, you can email your customer the receipt. That's how I do it with the MS Access program I use. Contact me for additional information.


----------



## Chessiedog (Jul 24, 2009)

Thanks for the input guys. Been using an app from iPhone App Store called production manger it’s ok but lacks some things . So many apps for row crops but hardly any for forages or Hay .


----------



## Dan_GA (Dec 29, 2015)

I downloaded an app called "HayMap" from Apple. It even gives you the ability to advertise to customers. It's not great, but it's something. I haven't really used it a lot though.


----------



## Josh in WNY (Sep 7, 2010)

I have an excel sheet that I've refined over the years. The current version includes a separate tab for each years production, a tab for sales and an inventory tab. It tracks squares and rounds at the same time as well as treated/untreated, 1st/2nd cut, etc. It's a bit clunky since it was revised several time as I went along, but it works. It also allows me to see production per acre from each batch of hay I do so I can keep tabs on how each field is doing in response to fertilizer, lime, etc.

If I get any spare time this winter, I may redo it from scratch so that it's a cleaner interface, might even move it into Access rather than Excel, but we'll see.


----------

